# Ferts/algae/ my tank parameters gone wild!



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Co2= 42ppm (according to redsea test kits)
iron= 0-.05ppm
ph 6.8- 7.0
17 degrees gh
10 degrees kh
no2= 0.00ppm
soluable inorganic phosphate approx .05-.08
Nh3/Nh4= 0ppm

20 gallon high tank, low stocking level (two german blues and a couple cherry barbs).
Light is 65 watt 6500K light.
Plants are a jumple of low and high light plants. Includes the likes of glosso, mexican oak leaf, hemigraphis triain, ludwigia, stargrass, and other misc stems.


I know my ferts are off, and I need help with that. I need to order some DIY ferts. I use the regular flourish still but when I ran out of flourish iron and trace a few weeks back I didn't reorder and (foolishly, due to time restraints) didn't have time to figure out a good DIY program for my 20 and order the chems I need. Now I am having some misc algae problems (brown algae on the glass, hair algae on my java, algae on the lower/older leaves of my stem plants, etc). 

Can someone please give me some hints on how to get started on an easy to maintain ferts program? How to control the algae?


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Topics related wth EI (Estimative index) would give you more than enough info about diy ferts and dosing regime. No nutrients and too much light is a big problem and should be responded quickly to prevent a disaster.

YILDIRIM


----------



## Rickylp (May 19, 2005)

I think your tank needs NPK.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*no good*

These guys are right...with high light and co2 proper fertilization is not optional. 10ppm N and at least 1ppm of P is around the minimum u should be dosing along with about 20mls of micros per week....


----------

